# Had to put my Rosie down yesterday



## Tom 86 (Feb 17, 2022)

I decided to put her down as she was breathing so hard. Took her to the vet last week got some meds & x-rays.  Came home & started the antibiotics as the vet thought she had something in her lungs. 

Rosie kept getting worse, so I called yesterday 2-16-22 & got an emergency Attp to check her out again. They did more X-rays & as soon as I saw them I knew it would be best to let her go as she was suffering.  Her lungs were pure white, The vet said she didn't know what that was but it was not good & my request to put her down was the best. 

  They gave her one shot under the skin to make her relax.  She got sleepy so I could still talk to her.  Then they came in to put a catheter in her front leg.  The vet said are you ready?  I said yes.  3 minutes later she quit breathing & she said her heart stopped on the stethoscope.


----------



## officerripley (Feb 17, 2022)

So sorry, Tom; I know what it's like to lose a pet, so hard.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss @Tom 86 .  I did the same thing with my black lab years ago.  It broke my heart but I didn't want him to suffer.   

Rosie was beautiful.  May she rest in peace.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 17, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.  Just had to make that decision for my 15 yr old dog recently.  So hard.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Feb 17, 2022)

@Tom 86 I'm so very sorry. Losing our furry friends is a hard thing to bear


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 17, 2022)

Rosie was only 11 years old.  Part Beagle & part terrier. I had her since she was 6 months old.  Got her from the no-kill pound.


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss, too..


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2022)

Boy, do I know the heart break of losing a pet. Lost our Shih Tzu Sassy over 8 years ago and still miss her. Very sorry for your loss Tom.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2022)

So sorry Tom...this is the heartbreak that comes with loving pets... , we've lost 4 in the last 4 years...it's just heartbreaking every single time..

Rosie was beautiful, she'll always be in your heart...


----------



## Jules (Feb 17, 2022)

Heartbreaking decision even when you know it’s the right one.


----------



## MarciKS (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## hawkdon (Feb 17, 2022)

Very sorry about this Tom.....don


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2022)

Your last act of love for Rosie, was to let her go. It's the hardest and kindest thing to do. 


I know you will miss your sweet Rosie forever, but I hope you find comfort in knowing she is no longer
in pain and discomfort.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 17, 2022)

Sorry for you, losing a good dog is always hard.

You did the right thing, ended her suffering without much shortening of her life.  In fact without you it likely would have been much shorter and less happy.

Too bad people can't show that same kindness to us when the time comes...


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2022)

Oh I am so sorry!


----------



## Ronni (Feb 17, 2022)

Ah man that’s rough.  You did the right thing….the hardest thing, but the kindest thing you could do for her under the circumstances.

I’m really sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm so sorry Tom.  That's got to be a very difficult thing to go through.RIP Rosie.


----------



## Nathan (Feb 17, 2022)

@Tom 86 , so sorry for your loss.   Rosie is free from pain now and in a better place.


----------



## Kika (Feb 17, 2022)

I am so sorry.  I have had to make that decision several times, so I know how it is.
Take comfort in knowing you did the best for her.  You had no other choice.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

So very sorry and sad, for your heartache, Tom.

Your Rosie was such a dear one. What a good friend and family, she for you, and you for her.


----------



## Lara (Feb 17, 2022)

Rosie was a beautiful dog, Tom. 
But you did the right thing. I know how hard it is. 
Stay strong and keep busy. That might help you.


----------



## AnnieA (Feb 17, 2022)

So very sorry, Tom.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 17, 2022)

Just did the same about 2 months ago. It leaves quite a hole. We are trying out anther dog now, and some things have to be worked through. This was on my mind but this gives me solace with I think of it's truth.

"Dust in the wind, all we are is dust in the wind."


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 17, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Losing a pet is so heartbreaking.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 17, 2022)

I am very sorry for you. Losing a loving pet is painful.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2022)

So sorry, Tom.


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

I am so very sorry for your loss Tom.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 17, 2022)

Sorry Tom.
I know how much it hurts....


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Tom.


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 17, 2022)

My heart goes out to you..there are no words to describe the terrible pain following the loss of a loved pet…after some time,you will remember with fondness and maybe even a smile. I still get that dreaded lump in my throat looking back at the pets I have loved and guided across that Rainbow Bridge…sending you a hug…and may God ease your heartache….


----------



## Bellbird (Feb 17, 2022)

That is so sad. Losing a best friend is quite traumatic, enjoy the memories.


----------



## Devi (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss, Tom86. May the loss be eased for you.

We lost a cat after 22 years, and I still can't talk about it.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 17, 2022)

Please accept my condolences, Tom.  It is never easy having to put down one of our beloved pets.  We just try to remember that we enhanced their lives while they were with us.  You gave Rosie the best possible life.  Please take time to grieve.


----------



## Chris21E (Feb 18, 2022)

So very sorry ....


----------



## katlupe (Feb 18, 2022)

I am very sorry for the loss of your Rosie, Tom.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 18, 2022)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Tom 86 (Feb 18, 2022)

In the past, I still had my wife.   So I had someone to talk with after we put down dogs.  It was hard for both of us but we could still talk about it.

  This time my wife has been gone almost 7 years & the house is so empty without Rosie.  I'll go out to the vet after she is cremated & put in a wooden tox with flowers on it.  Come home put her on the fireplace mantel along with Patty & all our other dogs we had t put down.  I already ordered a brass plate for the box just like the others with her name date of birth & death I'll attach it.  When I die Kristi is my durable power of Attorney.  She already knows in my will it states that Pattys two dogs will be buried with her.  Same for me my two dogs go with me.

 The funeral director also set it up in my pre-pay & it's noted in there what's to happen.  She said we bury cremated pets with cremated people all the time.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 18, 2022)

So sorry to hear of the loss of your pet, Tom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> I decided to put her down as she was breathing so hard. Took her to the vet last week got some meds & x-rays.  Came home & started the antibiotics as the vet thought she had something in her lungs.
> 
> Rosie kept getting worse, so I called yesterday 2-16-22 & got an emergency Attp to check her out again. They did more X-rays & as soon as I saw them I knew it would be best to let her go as she was suffering.  Her lungs were pure white, The vet said she didn't know what that was but it was not good & my request to put her down was the best.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry to hear that, my condolences.  May she rest in peace.  She looks like a very sweet girl.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. (((hugs)))


----------

